# Heavy Tex Tube



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

These tubes pull heavy and hit hard. Full penetration on a Campbell's soup can at 15m on a tabbed mini poacher with 7/16". They slap like crazy too. I think 1/2" would be perfect.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Singles, doubles, looped ?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Sorry, I'm an idiot.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

pop shot said:


> These tubes pull heavy and hit hard. Full penetration on a Campbell's soup can at 15m on a tabbed mini poacher with 7/16". They slap like crazy too. I think 1/2" would be perfect.


1/2 inch lead, maybe.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

5/8 steel at 10m. One side penetration. (same can)


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice shooting with that hand howitzer. Bigger fodder sounds like the cure for handslap, or buy a baseball batting glove. Thick leather but still allows a little feel to the hand.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice, but the heavy pull leaves this old duffer out.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have not got a real good way to measure pull weight, but from what I can measure my heavy tubes pull about 13 pounds (single band per side), at about 400%. -- Tex


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

i pulled it it way past 400. more like 600%. i need to get a fish scale.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

pop shot said:


> i pulled it it way past 400. more like 600%. i need to get a fish scale.


Same here. You have to really stretch them, just like the smaller tube.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I measured. I was pulling 42" on a 7" tie to tie.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

pop shot said:


> I measured. I was pulling 42" on a 7" tie to tie.


Yep, that's stretching them, but that's where the power is.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks like they can manage big balls well..


----------

